# 3 month old filly stolen Leeds



## dizzydonkeys (29 July 2009)

Cross posted

Sorry if not a facebook user this is only way I have of pics and info

Jess has very distinct markings. She has one coloured ear and one white ear, 4 white legs with other markings around her body. she is only 3 months old and still needs her milk, as not yet weaned. 

She was stolen early hours of Monday 27th July 2009 from the field on Wakefield Road in Morley. She must have been either carried or dragged to a gate at the top end of the field away from her mum.

She had a small black foal headcollar on which was only put on on Saturday 25th, so she wouldn't have just walked with the people who took her.


Please call if you hear or see anything. 

Thank you all so very much

Crime Ref No. 13090313917

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Morley/Sto...7033&amp;ref=nf


----------



## Kayfm (29 July 2009)

im so sorry, hope you find your horse and that she is ok x


----------



## dizzydonkeys (29 July 2009)

She's not mine - but thanks, just offered to cross post it.


----------



## dizzydonkeys (29 July 2009)

OK have copied pics off facebook


----------



## ldlp111 (29 July 2009)

sorry to hear of this, poor thing.
at least she looks fairly individual with her markings.


----------



## V1NN (30 July 2009)

poor little girl, hope she is found soon. x


----------



## Taffster (30 July 2009)

This is my friends baby, she is devastated i cant believe anyone would do such a thing anyone who knows about horses know that they need their mum so why risk the foals life there is no logic at all!!! Thieving filthy scumbags


----------



## stormhorse (30 July 2009)

Taffster do you know if she has reported the theft to the stolen horse register. Need a crime ref no &amp; a form which i can email to either you or your friend to complete &amp; send off. Has she checked the local area really carefully as sometimes missing foals are found locally.

Let me know

Deb
Sandwell Horsewatch

Ps has the info also gone round the Horsewatch national network yet?


----------



## dingle12 (31 July 2009)

Are there any travellers about near you? i hope u find her soon x


----------



## DebbieCG (31 July 2009)

Desperately sorry to hear this Taffster, I echo your views totally - I don't know how people can do this.

Your friend may have done this already, but can they contact local paper to get it covered?  A very distinct foal which needs to be back with its mother.  

Keep looking around the whole area, (sometimes foals do go wandering) and also hand out as many posters to everyone in the area and get posters up at local feed/tack shops, if not done already.


----------



## Taffster (31 July 2009)

Its been in the paper and she has been in contact with Horsewatch, i think its definately travellers! It just gets me so mad


----------



## Daisychain (31 July 2009)

This just makes me want to cry, i really hope they find her x


----------



## Cuffey (31 July 2009)

Now on Stolen Horse Register and circulated officially


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (31 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This just makes me want to cry, i really hope they find her x 

[/ QUOTE ]

me too its so sad!!!!!


----------



## Daisychain (1 August 2009)

I would say its 100% travellers, a filly and unusual markings.


----------



## DebbieCG (1 August 2009)

Also if the filly has been taken by a certain group with a reputation for this type of thing, she would probably be hidden away.

Do the police have power to search certain sites?

One stolen horse who had been missing for over a year was found several months ago in back fields where the public couldn't see, when another owner who was looking for her stolen shetland pony found her missing shetland and also this other missing horse in these back type of fields where the public couldn't see them.  I believe someone from Beds Horsewatch was also with the owner at the time.  It was reported on various forums.

Obviously your friend should speak to Horsewatch and the police for help and advice and not conduct any search on her own or in dangerous places/private land or without seeking advice etc.  

One other idea which your friend may have already done, but has she contacted local radio for help/coverage?

It's so distressing, no owner should have to go through this, but I hope this foal is found and gets back to her home asap.


----------



## titchy (1 August 2009)

Feel like crying - hope you find her well and soon.   Feeling a bit emotional today as had my fence energiser stolen from my field last night.    Angry and annoyed, but feel so much relief horses have not been harmed or stolen.   Realise how easily horses could have been taken,  even with a lock on the gate.

Really hope you do find her - poor little mite.


----------



## miss_bird (2 August 2009)

Oh my god, so sorry to hear this and has really upset me, hope that he is found soon and in good health.


----------



## dizzydonkeys (8 September 2009)

Found

Jess has been found.

We are still getting over the shock.

She was found about a mile away. The girl who's field it was found her on Sunday morning trying to get into the field with her horses. She was going to a show, so she let "Jess" in. On monday morning she went to her local feed store as she had seen a poster of Jess up. She rung us, and we went to go have a look, we have to admit, we had followed quite a few leads up, and the hopes were not high.

As soon as we walked in the field, there she was, just stood there, we knew as soon as we saw her that it was her and were totally gobsmacked

I just hope the people that did take her looked after her. The vet has said she is okay, needs feeding with some good food, and looking after, she is very stressed, and looks very low. She is back home now is all that counts and we can take proper care of her.

Unfortunatly the mare has not took back to her which is quite sad, but she is definetly back in the right hands to be looked after.

Thank you to everyone sooooo much for all your help in the tracing of Jess, and i just hopped that with all the noise around her, that the people who did take her realised there wasn't much they could do.


----------

